# US Cutter Problems



## dan2003 (Aug 10, 2009)

I recently purchased a cutter and Flexi 8.5 from US Cutter. My problem is that they sent me the Flexi without the serial number, I noticed that the box looked like it had been opened and then resealed. Without the serial number the software useless. I have tried to get them to replace this copy but they arent going to help me with it. Brandon the rep acts like Im trying to rip them off for 60 bucks after I spent over $1200.00 with them. What a jerk! I have turned it over to visa at this point which is sad, cause all I wanted was my software to work. Has anyone else here had problems with this co?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I find it weird, based on my experience with USCUTTER i had great customer service. Talk to somebody else im sure they'll work something out.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Brandon is such an a$$. I hardly ever post there anymore, that company has lost my support all together.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well it seems like that Brandon guy is going to end up taking the company down. Customer service is alway's the key. I had great service when i owned there cutters, and the only BAD was that i couldn't cut longer than
54" length with the cutters i had. Other than that, no other problem.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes ever since they "let Ken Imes go". They act like they're too big for the "common customer". I really hate to tell them, but their product is geared towards the hobbist/newbie who needs the tech support most. While they do have great "first time" machines, it was their customer support (Ken) that made them grow so much. Now that Ken is gone they really expect their forum members to be their "tech support". I hate to tell 'em but most of "tech support" members hardly ever post there anymore, myself included.

Bannerjohn does more over there than anyone that actually draws a paycheck from them and he'll get "tired of it" one day, I'm sure.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

It seems that Brandon has either been appointed the head of everything at USC or he just thinks he is...but it does seem that he has the final say. he doesn't even refer to USC as a company anymore, he always uses the first person "I" or 'my team' as if everyone answers to him.

I think the owner has decided he doesn't want to be known as a supplier of cheap cutters anymore,but wants to be one of the 'big boys' in the business..like SignWarehouse or Fellers. Problem is, he doesn't have a clue how to go about it.

Be careful when dealing with them. They will screw you over for a dollar. I can't believe Brandon would pi$$ off someone who just spent $1200 over a lousy serial number to Flexi...oh,wait..yes I can. I just can't believe anyone with any sense would.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought their laserpoint 24".. four years ago.

I met them personally when I picked up my order. First impression, they seem to be ok and helpful.

Fortunately, I didn't have any issue with their cutter and software (even up to now) that's why I didn't tested their "customer service" skill that much.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot has changed in 4 years. There's probably nobody there now that you met then.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Yes ever since they "let Ken Imes go". They act like they're too big for the "common customer". I really hate to tell them, but their product is geared towards the hobbist/newbie who needs the tech support most. While they do have great "first time" machines, it was their customer support (Ken) that made them grow so much. Now that Ken is gone they really expect their forum members to be their "tech support". I hate to tell 'em but most of "tech support" members hardly ever post there anymore, myself included.
> 
> Bannerjohn does more over there than anyone that actually draws a paycheck from them and he'll get "tired of it" one day, I'm sure.


 
Wow!! Ken Imes!! Unbelievable. Can't believe they did that, he was the most helpful person i ever dealt with. He was even a member of this board and was always there for us.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this about USC.

Anyone have any recommendations on a place to find low cost cutters, preferably with a laser eye?


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Wow!! Ken Imes!! Unbelievable. Can't believe they did that, he was the most helpful person i ever dealt with. He was even a member of this board and was always there for us.


YOu don't know the half of it.

Long story short:

Owner decided he didn't want to be bothered with the day-to-day running of USC..so he hired a 'President'..Karl Bowman. Mr Bowman didn't like ken from Day 1...mainly because Ken is a smoker (from what I heard) so he rode ken like a horse and watched his every move. Then Mr karl decided that tech Support shouldn't actually offer support on the forums.
Ken had a car accident...while in hospital they discovered he had a cancer on one of his kidneys. Subsequent surgery to remove the kidney and lost work didn't seem to sit well with Mr karl either. Of course, ken had ZERO insurance and had to face huge bills. Things happened that maybe shouldn't have but Mr karl fired Ken over something he had been doing with the approval of the owner for some time. Talk about kicking a man when he is down.
Now the owner claims that he 'never intended for the forums to be a source of tech support'... which is news to all of us. And tech support at USC seem to go out of their way NOT to post anything that could be of help to anyone.

*ken Imes and his excellent tech support turned USC from just another low-ball cutter seller into a major player.* And the owner,karl,and Brandon don't have the sense to know it. Now they think that while they are riding the wave, it will go on forever. I only have 2 words for them: Circuit City.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Fuzz said:


> Sorry to hear this about USC.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on a place to find low cost cutters, preferably with a laser eye?


SeikiTech!, Sign Making Store

not sure if the sell a laser model but I know from experience that they sell good,reliable cutters and they claim you can contor cut with Flexi,even without the laser.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I,ve sent them an e-mail a week ago asking for their freight charges for a copam 2500. To date I,ve received no answer. Ok its no big deal, if they,re not interested in me than neither am I in them.

BTW if they treated a loyal and hard working employee like Kenimes that way, then they,ll treat their customers the same way.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

ino said:


> I,ve sent them an e-mail a week ago asking for their freight charges for a copam 2500. To date I,ve received no answer. Ok its no big deal, if they,re not interested in me than neither am I in them.
> 
> BTW if they treated a loyal and hard working employee like Kenimes that way, then they,ll treat their customers the same way.


I think that the problem is..Brandon Davis has been put in charge of tech Support and he is more interested in promoting Brandon Davis than he is anything. The guy has an ego the likes of which I have never seen. And the president,(Karl) from what I have heard, sits in his office getting more confused by the day.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well.... They lost my buisness. And i will not post or buy anything from that place anymore.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

CrankyGeek said:


> SeikiTech!, Sign Making Store
> 
> not sure if the sell a laser model but I know from experience that they sell good,reliable cutters and they claim you can contor cut with Flexi,even without the laser.



Im going to be honest with you guy's.. I sold my laserpoint and mh721 because i couldn't cut more than 3 and a half feet in length.

I have a seiki with signcutx2. perfect machine.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Well.... They lost my buisness. And i will not post or buy anything from that place anymore.


They are losing a lot of business because of Brandon. I personally know someone who was ready to spend $3500 with them and went elsewhere because of something Brandon said.

"And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free."

John, 8:32 (the Bible)


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Im going to be honest with you guy's.. I sold my laserpoint and mh721 because i couldn't cut more than 3 and a half feet in length.
> 
> I have a seiki with signcutx2. perfect machine.


I have used and ABUSED my Seiki for 4 years..things that would have sent a US Cutter to the junkyard have happened to it and it still chugs right along. And other than one new cutting strip, I have never had to spend a dime on it, or contact their tech support. They have a forum now too, and it seems someone from the actual tech support at the company answers questions there. How novel is that?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I will say that when I used my Refines they would cut very long distances with no problem once you got the vinyl lined up. However that was as long as there wasn't very many nodes in the design. My GraphTec can cut any file I throw at it without even breaking a sweat.


It's like comparing apples to oranges, also I had to contact GraphTec's support one time and I got a voicemail. I left a message and they called back TWICE the same day, once because they missed me and they left a voicemail message and then they called again the same day to be sure we got the problem fixed. BTW, it was operator error


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow,
If I had seen this thread last week, I wouldn't have bought my LP24 from them. I was wondering why I couldn't get ahold of anyone in customer support. Luckily I found what I needed at USC's forum.
Seems they are turning into an ebay outlet for chinese machines!


----------



## Slightlychilled (Oct 3, 2009)

Why not just ask the software people and tell them about Us Cutter


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Slightlychilled said:


> Why not just ask the software people and tell them about Us Cutter


what software people?


----------



## Slightlychilled (Oct 3, 2009)

who ever makes the Flexi 8.5


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Slightlychilled said:


> who ever makes the Flexi 8.5



That's just it...they have been shipping a free trial of Signlazer and Signblazer has been out of business for over a year. You can't register or update it.
The Flexi is an UPGRADE which you pay extra for (with a few exceptions) If the OP contacts SAI about the serial # they will tell him to deal with US Cutter, it's their fault.

Now it is looking like US Cutter is going back to SignCut instead of Flexi. It will probably be an upgrade too..I expect them to keep shipping with the trial of SB because it costs them nothing.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Laserpoint 24 ships with a one year subscription to Signcut Pro and trial version of SBE with LP drivers. Both of these programs must be downloaded. The only software shipping with the LP is the USB drivers.


----------



## Slightlychilled (Oct 3, 2009)

never know till you try good luck


----------



## spot 1 (Sep 4, 2009)

We bought our first cutter from Signwarehouse it is a Q60 24 inch has been great for two years - still going strong. Signwarehouse has been great to deal with the Q 60 also comes with LXI 8.5 Flexi. Second cutter graphtec came from Banner Warehouse in Phx also great - this one comes with the signcut plugin


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

spot 1 said:


> We bought our first cutter from Signwarehouse it is a Q60 24 inch has been great for two years - still going strong. Signwarehouse has been great to deal with the Q 60 also comes with LXI 8.5 Flexi. Second cutter graphtec came from Banner Warehouse in Phx also great - this one comes with the signcut plugin


 Ummmm.........you Graphtec should of came with a plugin called Cutting Master, but you can also use Signcut with it, although Signcut costs and Cutting Master is totally free for Graphtec users.


----------



## spot 1 (Sep 4, 2009)

that's what happens when you do too many things at once - write what you read rather than what you are thinking thanks


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

CrankyGeek said:


> That's just it...they have been shipping a free trial of Signlazer and Signblazer has been out of business for over a year. You can't register or update it.


the signblazer program that comes with uscutter laserpoint is a trial version...BUT... functions as FULL VERSION. the only thing about it is everytime you launch the program, it checks UPDATES automatically (takes about 20 seconds, and of course no updates will come.) and a window pops up and you will just have to choose USE TRIAL.... and program will launch no problem. all the functions are there.


----------



## OutlawCustom (Apr 7, 2009)

I've had my LaserPoint24 since April and, for the most part, have been happy with the unit. The software that came with it, however, was complete junk I spent -hours- trying to get working. I dumped it in favor of Flexi (buh-bye to my budget...) and have not regretted that upgrade. Now I'm looking for a larger/faster/better unit and USC is -not- on the list.

As for support, Ken answered several questions and the forums were a good source of get-me-started, but I always had the feeling that if I were "going someplace" with this equipment I was going to be leaving USC behind. Given what I've read here and the general scuttlebutt I've been hearing it looks like my course is pretty clear.

It's a good thing I've managed to find some good vendors and support bases (like these forums!) since then. Experience is something you generally don't get until just --after-- you need it so it's nice to have a place to turn to when you have a few odd questions that could use answers.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

frankiko said:


> the signblazer program that comes with uscutter laserpoint is a trial version...BUT... functions as FULL VERSION. the only thing about it is everytime you launch the program, it checks UPDATES automatically (takes about 20 seconds, and of course no updates will come.) and a window pops up and you will just have to choose USE TRIAL.... and program will launch no problem. all the functions are there.


Yes it is very annoying. If you want to get rid of the update screen......
Right click on the desktop Icon, then left click on Properties. Change the Target from ending in sb.exe to sbnt.exe, then click Apply, then OK.- This is to keep the software from trying to Update.

To keep the registration screen from popping up every time, just fill it out and click OK. Cancel out of the browser window that pops up, and click OK.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

Nvr2Old said:


> Yes it is very annoying. If you want to get rid of the update screen......
> Right click on the desktop Icon, then left click on Properties. Change the Target from ending in sb.exe to sbnt.exe, then click Apply, then OK.- This is to keep the software from trying to Update.
> 
> To keep the registration screen from popping up every time, just fill it out and click OK. Cancel out of the browser window that pops up, and click OK.


aha!
thanks, JV.. i will look into this fix for sure.


----------



## destromayhem01 (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe if they gave you a usb thumb driver. I believe that it has the serial number on it somewhere. I had that same problem


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear the news about Ken. I live close by there and stopped almost weekly when I first bought my cutter. Karl and Ken were very supportive. And how ironic Ken ended up with cancer because I would visit my friend in Woodinville who had cancer and US Cutter was along the way. Ken if you read this I wish you well, you were a big help to me!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Was just reading some posts at USCutter forum. Found some posts from Ken Imes as recent as October 14th 2009.
Hope all the info in this thread is accurate.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Nvr2Old said:


> Was just reading some posts at USCutter forum. Found some posts from Ken Imes as recent as October 14th 2009.
> Hope all the info in this thread is accurate.


Same here, i found some yesterday. Anybody want to comment on this? Did he come back to USC after what they done to him?


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Nvr2Old said:


> Was just reading some posts at USCutter forum. Found some posts from Ken Imes as recent as October 14th 2009.
> Hope all the info in this thread is accurate.


Ken is still a member of the forums, and always has been. In spite of being fired, he still stops in from time to time to offer help to members that they are unable to get from actual USC employees. He's just that kind of guy. He *cares *about the members. Again..he is no longer an employee of US Cutter...just a plain forum member just like all the rest.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for clearing that up. That's very nice of him to go back and still offer support to those forum members.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Thank's for clearing that up. That's very nice of him to go back and still offer support to those forum members.


That's the difference between Ken and the new bunch. He cares about the members and he realizes that you help far more people at once on the forums than you do via tickets and phone calls. Something the current USC management just doesn't get. I have actually seen (many times) Brandon suggest calling in when a simple fix was all that was needed and could have been posted on the forum.
Like I said, the new bunch at USC (and the owner) just don't 'get it'. Or they just don't care.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Great point CG


----------



## drew22mader (Jul 10, 2009)

It's unreal to see you guys bash US cutter the way you do. I do not work for them, nor am I friends or hang out with them. Hell I live in Ohio. I ordered a cutter for them and I had a problem with the cutter. I called them up and never have I been helped like this before. I spoke to a guy who referred me to Brandon. Brandon has went out of his way to help me, took care of shipping, shipped me a new one before I even shipped my damaged one back. Called me after hours to walk me through some things, Emails me to check up on the stuff. I have also talked to Levi a couple times as well. All I can say is the service has been top notch. Harold is one of their best techs there and went step by step to make sure it wasn't an easy fix.

You guys must be rude or something to get this type of service. I'll def keep my business at US Cutter. You complain that your cutter doesn't cut long cuts and etc. You bought a $350 cutter expecting it to perform like a $1500 - $3000 roland, well it's not going to. You bought a Ford expecting it to be a Porsche.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

drew22mader said:


> It's unreal to see you guys bash US cutter the way you do. I do not work for them, nor am I friends or hang out with them. Hell I live in Ohio. I ordered a cutter for them and I had a problem with the cutter. I called them up and never have I been helped like this before. I spoke to a guy who referred me to Brandon. Brandon has went out of his way to help me, took care of shipping, shipped me a new one before I even shipped my damaged one back. Called me after hours to walk me through some things, Emails me to check up on the stuff. I have also talked to Levi a couple times as well. All I can say is the service has been top notch. Harold is one of their best techs there and went step by step to make sure it wasn't an easy fix.
> 
> You guys must be rude or something to get this type of service. I'll def keep my business at US Cutter. You complain that your cutter doesn't cut long cuts and etc. You bought a $350 cutter expecting it to perform like a $1500 - $3000 roland, well it's not going to. You bought a Ford expecting it to be a Porsche.


Ummmm.......I've got over 4000 posts over there and I can promise you things are TOTALLY DIFFERENT then they used to be. Trust me mader I've been at that site since it was a grave yard. As a matter of fact I used to MOD there until I finally realized the company was wanting us MODS to run the whole tech support and then ***** at us in the MOD section when we didn't do something (all this free of charge I might add).

We never got a penny for all the time we spent helping people out (like yourself) and keeping the boards clean of spam and porn. Then along comes Brandon who thinks we worked for US Cutter or something and started running his chops like he was some kind of GOD or something. 

I still can't understand how/why Bannerjohn keeps modding there, he has more patience/nerve then I ever will.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

drew22mader said:


> It's unreal to see you guys bash US cutter the way you do. I do not work for them, nor am I friends or hang out with them. Hell I live in Ohio. I ordered a cutter for them and I had a problem with the cutter. I called them up and never have I been helped like this before. I spoke to a guy who referred me to Brandon. Brandon has went out of his way to help me, took care of shipping, shipped me a new one before I even shipped my damaged one back. Called me after hours to walk me through some things, Emails me to check up on the stuff. I have also talked to Levi a couple times as well. All I can say is the service has been top notch. Harold is one of their best techs there and went step by step to make sure it wasn't an easy fix.
> 
> You guys must be rude or something to get this type of service. I'll def keep my business at US Cutter. You complain that your cutter doesn't cut long cuts and etc. You bought a $350 cutter expecting it to perform like a $1500 - $3000 roland, well it's not going to. You bought a Ford expecting it to be a Porsche.


 What surprises me is the amount of time you have spent trying to get a working cutter (and still not having one) and you still sing their praises. yes, every now and then Brandon will pick a high-profile case..usually when someone complains loudly on the forums..and tries to fix it. It's called 'damage control'. Believe me there are plenty of people who don't get that kind of service and just give up. You don't hear about those. But I have.
I have the same cutter that you do..it cuts perfectly,and I have made cuts as long as 22 feet. There goes your Ford/Porshe theory. MIne just happens to be a good working cutter. I was lucky.

In reply to Flowerbox's remark...I know what made him quit as a mod,along with others. I also know why BannerJohn stays.. he doesn't want to leave the forum to people who don't know how to mod forums. (this doesn't apply to Cutme and jen, the other UNPAID help). When is the last time you saw Brandon post any tech help on the forum?

For that matter..amy of the paid USC employees? Poor Hugo tries from time to time..and sometimes levi. But I can tell you that the reason they DON"T do much tech support on the forums is *because they have been told not to,* by the management.

I hope you get a good working cutter eventually and that it doesn't cost you too much more than it already has.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've read mostly good things about US Cutters from these forums. 

It sounds like the machines themselves are good, but maybe some folks had a bad experience with a particular employee?

Ken was always very helpful here, sorry to hear that he was let go.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I've read mostly good things about US Cutters from these forums.
> 
> It sounds like the machines themselves are good, but maybe some folks had a bad experience with a particular employee?
> 
> Ken was always very helpful here, sorry to hear that he was let go.


 The machines themselves are great starter machines. I own 2 US Cutter refines and worked them to death, literally. But the company is not the same as it used to be and a lot of us "founding fathers" of that forum made that company A LOT of $$$$ by all the tech support we did without even getting a thank you from the owner. Then when Ken was let go, Brandon came in and tried to treat us MODS as if we was his employees, which BTW, he would make an aweful manager.

Well that was the straw that broke the camel's back for me. 

As you know Rodney I "sold" US Cutter a lot here on this forum, but I no longer can "back" a company/product that treats its UNPAID HELP like they do.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> The machines themselves are great starter machines. I own 2 US Cutter refines and worked them to death, literally. But the company is not the same as it used to be and a lot of us "founding fathers" of that forum made that company A LOT of $$$$ by all the tech support we did without even getting a thank you from the owner. Then when Ken was let go, Brandon came in and tried to treat us MODS as if we was his employees, which BTW, he would make an aweful manager.
> 
> Well that was the straw that broke the camel's back for me.
> 
> As you know Rodney I "sold" US Cutter a lot here on this forum, but I no longer can "back" a company/product that treats its UNPAID HELP like they do.


I can't speak for any of the mod talk, but I have also made posts in defense of USCutters product here. It's not a Graphtec, but I have certainly put the screws to my LP24, and haven't had any problems that weren't solved by a forum search. It might be the best $300 bucks I ever spent.
I have yet to have a job that made me really need or want to shell out for a Graphtec or Roland cutter, but I don't do much contour cutting either. Don't get me wrong, the more expensive machines are quieter, smoother, have better tracking and more features.
But, IMO, it's selling it short to call it a "beginner machine", simply because it's below the price point of other machines. A well-versed user can output the same quality of vinyl product as the higher end machines, with the exception of contour cutting.
I have done tens of thousands of dollars of profit with it in about 2 years, and vinyl isn't my main business focus, and this is a side gig for me.

The main thing that pisses me off about USCutter is that they link directly to the "show your work" forum from their ebay auctions, which, inevitably leads to complaints about theft of work. 
Also, there is no doubt that they rely heavily on the forum for tech support, which is OK, if their techs were there to answer the head-scratchers (which Ken usually was).


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well all i have to say is... i was one of the unlucky ones that couldn't get the the LP or MH721 to cut long lengths of vinyl. Maybe it was just my luck? Don't know....

But other than that, they worked good for small things. But had to sell them both because my focus was on larger graphics.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

drew22mader said:


> It's unreal to see you guys bash US cutter the way you do. I do not work for them, nor am I friends or hang out with them. Hell I live in Ohio. I ordered a cutter for them and I had a problem with the cutter. I called them up and never have I been helped like this before. I spoke to a guy who referred me to Brandon. Brandon has went out of his way to help me, took care of shipping, shipped me a new one before I even shipped my damaged one back. Called me after hours to walk me through some things, Emails me to check up on the stuff. I have also talked to Levi a couple times as well. All I can say is the service has been top notch. Harold is one of their best techs there and went step by step to make sure it wasn't an easy fix.
> 
> You guys must be rude or something to get this type of service. I'll def keep my business at US Cutter. You complain that your cutter doesn't cut long cuts and etc. You bought a $350 cutter expecting it to perform like a $1500 - $3000 roland, well it's not going to. You bought a Ford expecting it to be a Porsche.



Honestly, i bought them because i did think it would cut long lenghts of vinyl and WAS told it could BY them. Sadly i was unlucky.


AND I BOUGHT a $350 machine from a different place that took care of my problem. Im not here trying to put USCUTTER down.

IM here to share my experience that i had with my cutters, so everyone who buy's them won't be surprise. Or at least know if anything happens that it was mentioned already.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I"m just sorry to hear that they let Ken go...he was very helpful when I had my LP...called me at work as well at home in an effort to contour cut.


----------



## CrankyGeek (Feb 13, 2008)

tdprout said:


> I"m just sorry to hear that they let Ken go...he was very helpful when I had my LP...called me at work as well at home in an effort to contour cut.


Funny thing about Ken is... I've never seen or heard anyone say anything bad about him...except for the current crop of USC employees..including Brandon, who never met Ken.

For all his faults, he went the extra mile to help people, and this included nights and weekends,and a GOOD AMOUNT of time on the USC forums. Can the same be said of the current crop?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I actually spoke with Ken a while back before this happened. And all i could say is that is messed up what they did to him. He in fact was USCUTTER and i don't think any of those guy's would be able to replace him.


----------



## xstreme (Oct 31, 2009)

I am tired of companies that take advantage of people. Why do I say that. On August 5, 2009 I bought a US Cutter MH-721 direct from them. It was a brand new unit. I got the unit several days later and followed the very limited instruction ( got more instructions my bic ink pens) and spent tons of time on the phone and locating drivers. Finally got it installed and it worked for about a week. Yes a Week.

It started stalling in the middle of a cut, cutting jagged lines, LCD showing crazy symbols and more. I call support of the next few weeks and get it working for a day maybe ( I do not use it alot). Finally, I speak to Levi H. at Us Cutter. He tells me that I need a new motherboard he has seen it hundreds of times. Well I am not rocket scientist but if you have had hundreds of issues with a part don't you think you should do something about it! Maybe it is just me.









Any way he said he would be more than happy to send me a new motherboard....BUT I have to pay an $80 deposit (I have not got this back yet), I had a customer I had already promised a job to so I had to next day air it to my office, $40.

I get the new motherboard,WRONG Levi H. at US CUTTER it still does not work. Call them back, he says I will have to send the unit in for repair. I will have to pay more shipping cost to get the unit back to them and be with out the machine even longer now.

Enough is enough!!! I want my $80 back and a full refund or exactly what I paid for, A NEW UNIT THAT WORKS!!!!!!!!

BEWARE OF US CUTTER!!!!!!!!!! US CUTTER SOLD ME A POS!

I have filed a complaint with their local BBB and with the FTC as well. Companies like this are a disgrace to the business community .

I too have filed a charge back with Visa.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience Shawn. If it's any 
consolation, it's through forums like this that people will be able to
voice their concerns about poor customer service. Eventually word will get out and karma will take over. I feel your pain man. Hang in there!


----------

